# Rapido a class



## uzer_nayme (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi We are thinking of buying a Rapido 9096f A class any advice . This will be our first A clas.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

User Name issue again @VS_Admin

Terry


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I've reported it as well.


----------



## SteveRallye1 (Nov 29, 2016)

We used to have Rapido on the old 2.8 so it depends what year you are getting. The build quality was fine, so the only advice I can give you is get the biggest engine size you can, the last of the Fiat3ltr. 160/180 or the Mercedes 3ltr, are the best as you are lugging a brick in design, it will give you all the power you need and better economy on power to weight ratio, The 2.3 even with the uprated 150bhp is not powerful enough,so hope that info helps.


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

Fantastic


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Also reported

With request to either sort it, or sell to us as we know people who can run it.

Geoff


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

User Name said:


> Hi We are thinking of buying a Rapido 9096f A class any advice . This will be our first A clas.


If payload is important to you make sure you have some. It is not unknown for them to be plated at 3500kg for driver licence purposes which will lead to inadequate user payload. The 9096 is quite large and in my experience the 3L engine is the best when matched with the 4250kg Alko chassis. What age of MH are you looking at?


----------

